

UberVenture in Chicago: Meet and pitch an investor on an Uber ride - Jun8
http://newsroom.uber.com/chicago/2015/06/chi_venture/

======
Jun8
This is a great idea, streamlines the meet process with strangers, e.g.
compared to meeting and pitching to angels in coffeeshops.

